# bobtail mix kittens n.y.



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i have 2 female bobtail mix kittens ,mom and dad are bobtailed.i rescued mom from a barn with the kittens whaen they were 1 day old,now they are looking for good ,loving homes.the females have long tails are calico/tabby colors,are wormed and have their kitten vaccinations,they are litter trained and love people.i live an hour outside of new york city,if any one is interested i have pics of them.there is a $40.oo fee .$20.00 will be returned when kitten is spayed at 6 mths.of age.please someone adopt one into a loving home.they are absolute sweethearts.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

the kittens are now 12 wks. old and i have not one person interested,i guess i will have to take them to the humane society.


----------

